# Wood Gloat



## GlennsGrandson (Jan 29, 2012)

*African Mahogany (Khaya), Black Locust, and Purpleheart*

Had to make one, everyone wants to…right?

Anyhow I got a piece of African Mahogany (Khaya), some Purpleheart scraps from my uncle who says they, believe it or not, use this "stuff" for they're trailer beds to haul equipment on. He said they typically burn the scraps!!! Lets call that group the modern day Minute Men. Anyhow, he got me some scraps, man is that stuff heavy, and real purdy!

I also got two pieces of live edge Black Locust that are about 7 1/2' long by 10" wide, bookmatched. Waterfall coffee table?... with Khaya stretcher

I got the Khaya and Locust both from Unit 5 Woodworks in Sioux Falls, SD (www.unit5woodworks.com) or check it out on Facebook.

The Khaya is very very rough cut, I wonder what kind of saws they have in Africa… I lightly sanded just a small area of it and the grain looks beautiful!

So, I was just expecting a few small pieces of Purpleheart for some inlaying…Now, what to do with way more than just inlaying material…









Black Locust








Black Locust








Black Locust








Purple Heart with a small piece of Red Oak and Walnut for comparison. Also African Mahogany on top.








More Purpleheart








Closer shot of small rough sanded area of African Mahogany, tough to see in this pic but beautiful stuff.


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

GlennsGrandson said:


> *African Mahogany (Khaya), Black Locust, and Purpleheart*
> 
> Had to make one, everyone wants to…right?
> 
> ...


Grant,

I'd love to be in your shoes! Get busy and make some beautiful pieces with those.

L/W


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

GlennsGrandson said:


> *African Mahogany (Khaya), Black Locust, and Purpleheart*
> 
> Had to make one, everyone wants to…right?
> 
> ...


OMG..What a score..


----------



## 489tad (Feb 26, 2010)

GlennsGrandson said:


> *African Mahogany (Khaya), Black Locust, and Purpleheart*
> 
> Had to make one, everyone wants to…right?
> 
> ...


Hello long lost cousin Grant. Hows our uncle doing?
Wow! That is some beautiful wood. Unleash it!


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

GlennsGrandson said:


> *African Mahogany (Khaya), Black Locust, and Purpleheart*
> 
> Had to make one, everyone wants to…right?
> 
> ...


That purple heart sure has some deep color.
That, along with the locust should match beautifully together.
Nice score!


----------



## GlennsGrandson (Jan 29, 2012)

GlennsGrandson said:


> *African Mahogany (Khaya), Black Locust, and Purpleheart*
> 
> Had to make one, everyone wants to…right?
> 
> ...


I may attempt my first box with some of this purpleheart and some cutoffs of some of the khaya or whatever is laying around. I'm a fan of the Greg and Andy boxes, I read up the steps that one of them posted. I think I can do it. I'm not sure about the Locust, I really like that wood but I know there will be other pieces around in my future. I may make it and keep it, or sell it, or gift it….probably the last.


----------



## GlennsGrandson (Jan 29, 2012)

*Bastogne Walnut*

I visited a local wood working acquaintance that I recently met yesterday. I met him at his farm and he showed me his astounding shop, home, library of magazines (some of which he wrote for for many years, e.g. FWW) and we got to mill some wood with his Lucas Mill. The particular log we were milling was Bastonge Walnut (AKA Paradox Walnut) which is a natural cross between California English Walnut and California Claro from what I understand, he said it's the rarest of the Walnut species. Anyhow, he gave me some odd pieces that we cut that weren't much good for him.




























This guy has about five out buildings just stacked and stacked with wood. Some drying, some ready. And he said this is only one of his yards. (This guy has an OBSESSION!! the good kind) I quick snapped a picture of just one of the buildings we were in, and an old band saw that was sitting in there. If you'd like to look at some eye candy check out his website here. Or if you're interested in buying some really cool, big, very figured and/or rare stuff his contact information is there.



















Now, what does everyone see in this special stack of wood? He said there's probably some good figure in there too.


----------



## HalDougherty (Jul 15, 2009)

GlennsGrandson said:


> *Bastogne Walnut*
> 
> I visited a local wood working acquaintance that I recently met yesterday. I met him at his farm and he showed me his astounding shop, home, library of magazines (some of which he wrote for for many years, e.g. FWW) and we got to mill some wood with his Lucas Mill. The particular log we were milling was Bastonge Walnut (AKA Paradox Walnut) which is a natural cross between California English Walnut and California Claro from what I understand, he said it's the rarest of the Walnut species. Anyhow, he gave me some odd pieces that we cut that weren't much good for him.
> 
> ...


Wow, that's the biggest collection of amazing wood I've seen. His webpage should have a centerfold of the month to showcase one of his slabs.


----------



## GlennsGrandson (Jan 29, 2012)

*$80 for 53 BF of White Oak ($1.50/BF)*

I text a friend today to see if he still had the "rattlesnake crotch" WO board that I saw about a month ago. He said yes and that he'd sell me the 50 BF batch for $80 (he is moving states in the months ahead). I calculated (roughly, underestimating) 53 BF. I needed this score, I have a decent amount of wood, but not much of one species.

I am really excited about the "rattlesnake" board (I will build a project around this very twisted board), although I have a decent amount of voids to fill I use JB Weld wood restorer with very good results (it doesn't heat up, very penetrating, although expensive). Now what to do with it all….


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

GlennsGrandson said:


> *$80 for 53 BF of White Oak ($1.50/BF)*
> 
> I text a friend today to see if he still had the "rattlesnake crotch" WO board that I saw about a month ago. He said yes and that he'd sell me the 50 BF batch for $80 (he is moving states in the months ahead). I calculated (roughly, underestimating) 53 BF. I needed this score, I have a decent amount of wood, but not much of one species.
> 
> I am really excited about the "rattlesnake" board (I will build a project around this very twisted board), although I have a decent amount of voids to fill I use JB Weld wood restorer with very good results (it doesn't heat up, very penetrating, although expensive). Now what to do with it all….


Good one! I brought home 350 b.f. of quarter sawn white oak on Saturday for $125. I am a pretty happy boy.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

GlennsGrandson said:


> *$80 for 53 BF of White Oak ($1.50/BF)*
> 
> I text a friend today to see if he still had the "rattlesnake crotch" WO board that I saw about a month ago. He said yes and that he'd sell me the 50 BF batch for $80 (he is moving states in the months ahead). I calculated (roughly, underestimating) 53 BF. I needed this score, I have a decent amount of wood, but not much of one species.
> 
> I am really excited about the "rattlesnake" board (I will build a project around this very twisted board), although I have a decent amount of voids to fill I use JB Weld wood restorer with very good results (it doesn't heat up, very penetrating, although expensive). Now what to do with it all….


Good score.


----------



## GlennsGrandson (Jan 29, 2012)

GlennsGrandson said:


> *$80 for 53 BF of White Oak ($1.50/BF)*
> 
> I text a friend today to see if he still had the "rattlesnake crotch" WO board that I saw about a month ago. He said yes and that he'd sell me the 50 BF batch for $80 (he is moving states in the months ahead). I calculated (roughly, underestimating) 53 BF. I needed this score, I have a decent amount of wood, but not much of one species.
> 
> I am really excited about the "rattlesnake" board (I will build a project around this very twisted board), although I have a decent amount of voids to fill I use JB Weld wood restorer with very good results (it doesn't heat up, very penetrating, although expensive). Now what to do with it all….


*pintodeluxe* - you make me sick! Wow, QS too, you lucky dog!


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

GlennsGrandson said:


> *$80 for 53 BF of White Oak ($1.50/BF)*
> 
> I text a friend today to see if he still had the "rattlesnake crotch" WO board that I saw about a month ago. He said yes and that he'd sell me the 50 BF batch for $80 (he is moving states in the months ahead). I calculated (roughly, underestimating) 53 BF. I needed this score, I have a decent amount of wood, but not much of one species.
> 
> I am really excited about the "rattlesnake" board (I will build a project around this very twisted board), although I have a decent amount of voids to fill I use JB Weld wood restorer with very good results (it doesn't heat up, very penetrating, although expensive). Now what to do with it all….


I think you both suck!

All I ever find is overpriced junk on CL.


----------



## cajunpen (Apr 9, 2007)

GlennsGrandson said:


> *$80 for 53 BF of White Oak ($1.50/BF)*
> 
> I text a friend today to see if he still had the "rattlesnake crotch" WO board that I saw about a month ago. He said yes and that he'd sell me the 50 BF batch for $80 (he is moving states in the months ahead). I calculated (roughly, underestimating) 53 BF. I needed this score, I have a decent amount of wood, but not much of one species.
> 
> I am really excited about the "rattlesnake" board (I will build a project around this very twisted board), although I have a decent amount of voids to fill I use JB Weld wood restorer with very good results (it doesn't heat up, very penetrating, although expensive). Now what to do with it all….


Good for you guys - but that's never been my luck.


----------

